# Gaggia Coffee Problem..



## Obadiah (Jan 31, 2012)

Machine that I bought reconditioned, has worked OK until yesterday. Now, when I push the coffee brew button the pump starts up, the noise changes tone, but very little coffeee comes out.

I guess that there is a blockage somewhere, but can't work out where!

Any suggestions, please?


----------



## Obadiah (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe. There are no settings and I am sure that I did not over tamp, as I was warned about that when I bought it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Obadiah I may have experienced a similar problem on my Baby Class.

If you experience reduced pump pressure again, try opening the steam valve fully without either steam or brew switch pressed.

Air/steam/water should pass out threw the wand. Allow this to happen until nothing is coming out the wand.

Now try flushing some water through the group head by pressing the brew switch. Pump should be at fully pressure again.

Alternatively you will need to unscrew the screw holding the shower screen in place, then use allen keys to unscrew the group holding plate .

http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/ this gives instructions on changing group gasket seal but more importantly shows you how to remove group holding plate.

Check for blockages and give it a group clean. Reassemble and try again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the baby class has solenoid, yours has outlet valve. 13mm socket. remove the disc and holding plate then remove the outlet valve. clean fully and make sure the outlet is clear

mark


----------



## Obadiah (Jan 31, 2012)

OK. Now done the following:-

Remove shower head and clean.

Remove Group holding plate, remove valve

Clean everything and re-assemble

De calc thoroughly

machine made one lot of espresso, but with no crema

Tried to use again, pump runs, then stops, little trickle of fluid, then nothing

Any suggestions, please?


----------



## Mr Bean2Cup (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

What I would try to do first before disassembling the machine totally







is to take apart the water pump and replace the gasket inside because after years of use the gasket let some water back and therefore cannot produce enough pressure.

When I fully service these machines I always replace this gasket.

And check the springs too they might have broken!

Regards,

Zsolt


----------

